# Rabbit cage doors?



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Rabbit cage doors

Who perfers them to swing out and to the side?

Who perfers them to swing in and up?

Who perfers them to swing out and up?

Why?


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

You forgot at least one--out and down. From everything I've read so far, that one seems to make the most sense to me, as long as the door swings COMPLETELY straight down and out of the way. It seems to me that this type would be the hardest for a bunny to escape from. If your cages are stacked, though, it may not work, especially for the bottom cages.


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Definitely out and to the side. The one cage that swung in and up had kits in it, and it was REALLY hard to get it open because they stand and jump on it.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

If I had it to do all over again, all my cages would swing out and down. As it is, ALL 40 of them except for 2 swing in and up.


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Had thought about out and down but thought people wouldn't want it because of maybe rabbits jumping out easier or beiing in the way as you worked in the cage.

Keep the thoughts coming.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine open out and down. I like them. Gravity keeps them in place while I work. We've only had one rabbit that jumped out while we were working in all the time we've had rabbits. Some will go to the edge and look... but it's a long way down and they'd have to build their courage up. Once, somehow, Tao's cage was left wide open... and he was still in there hours later. It's home.
My second choice would be out and to the side.


----------



## layria (Oct 5, 2008)

Out and down here for all of ours.

It is really nice to have the door completely out of the way when working in the cage. We have a 3 inch bottom lip on all of our cages, that helps to keep the little ones inside when we open the door. The biggest drawback we have had is that some little ones have discovered that the door can be used as a ramp if we are only opening it a little to do something quick in a cage, the little buggers come charging up it to get attention. Sometimes having really friendly rabbits can be a pain.:sing:

Laurie
Hoppe's Harlequins & Thriantas


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Most of mine are out and to the side. A couple are out and down which I really like - except when the bunny has its front feet on it as you open the door. :baby04: Once or twice they've nearly gone right out - funny to watch them backpedal! :sing: Ditto on the friendly rabbits. Sometimes they can be a pain.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

By the conversation here, I am getting confused by what people are calling out and down.... does everyone mean "hinges on the bottom" of the door?


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

That's what I am assuming. Hinged on bottom.

It seems the out and down is winning.

Let's throw another variable in here: With a door that swings out and down, have a regular door or have the whole front swing down for better access to the rabbits?


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

out and down for me too, i only have 2 cages that open that way but I like them the best.


----------



## layria (Oct 5, 2008)

o&itw said:


> By the conversation here, I am getting confused by what people are calling out and down.... does everyone mean "hinges on the bottom" of the door?


Yes, hinges on the bottom and latches on the top. Door swings outward and down, then just dangles out of the way and you have a completely open doorway.

Laurie
Hoppe's Harlequins & Thriantas


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Blair said:


> That's what I am assuming. Hinged on bottom.
> 
> It seems the out and down is winning.
> 
> Let's throw another variable in here: With a door that swings out and down, have a regular door or have the whole front swing down for better access to the rabbits?


"Baby saver wire was always a bit to pricy for me (except for partitions). I would make a 12' strip of cages (for hanging) by taking a 36' wide piece of floor wire and bending it up 3" along both the front and back edge. if one does not have access to a sheet metal "brake" one has to bend it a few degrees at a time, several times. I would make the top/sides of the cage the same way with a 5' piece of wire. (15" + 30 + 15", 3+15=18" sides. My doors were weighted at the outside of the bottom, to stay up when they were open, and stay tight against the cage when they were closed. That way when I was busy doing stuff, or had rabbits in my hands, I could just tap the door with my elbow and they would swing shut. The rabbits did not know they were not latched, and would stay till I could get back to latch.

So yes, I did have a bottom edge of 3 inches, which I think is important on hanging cages, as it gives the floors stiffening strength. Wouldn't need it in a hutch.


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

By the time we are done here, we will have the perfect cage made.

Homesteading Today Rabbit Cages LLC.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I do out and down, hinged on bottom, as well. Not the entire side of the cage, as mine are hanging cages, but big enough so that I have plenty of working room, and the door overlaps the opening by several inches on the unhinged sides. I use dog-leash type snaps to latch them. I never have to worry about leaving a cage unhooked accidentally, as it's too obvious when it's not closed.

When I was first starting to build my own cages, everything I read said to go in and up. I built one like that. I hated it. I've built every cage door since out and down, and find that they meet my needs perfectly.

M


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I posted a poll like this several weeks ago....most prefered doors that swing out, but many prefered 2 doors, one that was on front and swung out to side or bottom and one on top.
Personally, I like a swing out to side or swing out and down and detest the ones that open in. I like the dual doors idea and actually have that in my cages, but one door is on outside and one on the inside of the building. The inside section opens up on top for cleaning and checking babies. The outside doors are out swing to the side. Only thing is with the trapped rabbits (born from escapees under the coop) is they are hard to get ahold of. You go inside and open lid...they go to outside cage....and vice versa. Gotta get me a mechanical claw to grab the buggers to pull them to me LOL


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Out and to the side, that way you can mount a small hopper feeder in the door.:goodjob:


----------

